Ask HN: What do you hate most about blockchain? - Everula
======
dozzie
The hype among amateurs (usually programmers) who think that they are smart
enough for writing cryptography and cryptosystems, like voting, but don't
understand the most fundamental fact about blockchain that it's just a
timestamping protocol.

------
sharemywin
That I wasn't into gaming and didn't have a good gpu back before the ASIC came
along.

